
Why Do Societies Collapse? (2003) - imafish
https://www.ted.com/talks/jared_diamond_on_why_societies_collapse/up-next
======
drallison
The classic reference, for those HN readers who are not in the post-literate
society, is Joseph Tainter's _Collapse of Complex Societies_. The book
explains Tainter's theory explaining collapse (increasing social complexity
without commensurate improvement in quality of life) and concludes with an
unconvincing representation that our society does not meet the conditions
motivating collapse.

[https://www.amazon.com/Collapse-Complex-Societies-Studies-
Ar...](https://www.amazon.com/Collapse-Complex-Societies-Studies-
Archaeology/dp/052138673X/ref=mt_paperback?_encoding=UTF8&me=)

